# Heres a pretty good sauce for chicken or pork.



## orygunnative (Jul 10, 2010)

1/2 cup fine diced onions

1/2 cup brown sugar

1/2 cup butter

1/2 cup cider vinegar

1/2 cup ketchup

1/2 cup lemon juice

1/2 cup Worcestershire sauce

1 tablespoon hot sauce

Combine all ingredients in a saucepan and slowly bring to a boil over medium-high heat; then reduce the heat and simmer until the sauce begins to thicken.


----------



## caveman (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for the recipe.  For me, 3/4 to a cup of onions.  (We love onions.)  Sounds good.  This one is a keeper for me.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 10, 2010)

It sounds and looks pretty good to me and I'll stick it in my list of sauces. I'm sure that most of the good folks have a collection of them like I do.


----------

